# MANILA | West Gallery Place | 169m | 555ft | 50 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig

West Gallery Place
Location: Fort Bonifacio, Metro Manila
Purpose: Residential
Architect: Handel Architects




crossboneka said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

Scale Model


meangreen said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is from EGP view. Notice the 1BR "C" units at the corner, it has windows on the side, maximizing views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is from HSS Corporate Plaza view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motorcourt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *retail area (ground floor) and amenity floor (7th floor) where the pool will be (indoor)


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Jose Mari said:


> _12|07|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lara Santiago*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Jose Mari said:


> _01|29|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *xzeniacruz*


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## anakngpasig

Podium level


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Jose Mari said:


> _03|22|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cjbxz*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Jose Mari said:


> _03|30|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Neil Ong*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|09|2016_










*Chester Allen*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/erikahocson/


----------



## anakngpasig

rendering of the park vicinity:


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/chingst/


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/ai.noor/


----------



## Tupac96

wait is this under construction ?


----------



## anakngpasig

^^they're still excavating.


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Jose Mari said:


> _05|06|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joaco Cañas*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update



Jose Mari said:


> _05|17|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ray Andallon, Jr.*


----------



## stephutch28

Great projects....


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Jose Mari said:


> _06|11|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alec Gatbonton*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Jose Mari said:


> _06|26|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Abigail Austriaco-Malimas*


----------



## Jose Mari

A video clip of both East and West Gallery Place.


_11|08|2018


(click on image)_

*Maimm Ratilla Pagaran*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|17|2018_










*Andy Gonzales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|23|2018_










*Francixz Albert Ramos*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> chubnesss317​


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|02|2018_










*Peter Villarta*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|01|2019_










*Marsha Leia Guzman*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|21|2019_










*Ennalehcar Puri*


----------



## Jose Mari

far right


_01|26|2019_










*Debby Hamac*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|09|2019_










*premium_property_manila*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|08|2019_










*masterzezeze*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|14|2019_










*smilingclovers*










*Maimm Ratilla Pagaran*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|22|2019_










*Jina*



_02|23|2019_










*Anne Alejo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|26|2019_










*Timmy Dee*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> pon312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rommelporras23​


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|15|2019_










*Ronald Martinez*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|22|2019_










*loftarquiteturarj*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|05|2019_










*hitran912*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|06|2019_



















*aor_sangwan*










*letsgoastray*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|18|2019_










*Barney Fuentes*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|24|2019_










*jonluutho*



_04|25|2019_










*Erleen C*


----------

